# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Bắp non đóng khay số lượng lớn-0937392133

## Huyentran98798

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại bắp non theo kích cỡ* *có nhận gia công đóng khay và phân phối khắp thị trường trong và ngoài nước, giá cả phải chăng, có giao hàng tới sài gòn và các tỉnh, số lượng tối thiểu là 50kg. Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms.Hằng 0937392133 hoặc email:hangtran078@gmail.com*

*[replacer_img]*

----------

